# Gutenberg College



## Jake (Oct 21, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with Gutenberg College in Oregon? From what I can gather, they appear to be a very small (less than 30 students according to their website), Christian college focused around a Great Books curriculum. They appear to be coming from a generally Reformed viewpoint and have close connections with an independent church nearby called "Reformation Fellowship." However, I'm not sure if they have further affiliation.

I'm asking because I saw a lot of interesting courses they had on iTunes U, and I don't know if they're worthwhile. I'm also asking because I know there has been some interest in Great Books colleges by some here and this one seems orthodox and Christian in its approach.

Here is their website: http://gutenberg.edu/home/


----------



## yeutter (Oct 21, 2016)

Several of the faculty seem to be reformed.


----------

